# Meyer vs Snow dogg for 05 Tacoma



## searlo45

Hey, after much contemplation I have decided to put a plow on my 05 Toyota TRD and was hopeing for some input from all of you. I am either going to purchase a used meyer set up for my truck for 2850.00 (no warranty but in new codition) or a Snow dogg bramd new for 2650.00, Both cash and carry. I am not sure which one to go with. I like the fact that the Snow dogg has a 2 year warranty, and it actually looks like a really good plow. I was surprised by its design when I saw it. It seems that the Meyer drive pro new is about 8-900 dollars more new but I am not sure that it is all that much better of a plow. I only have 6 or so drives to do. If I knew that the meyers was much better i wouldnt worry so much about warranty, but is it? The Snow dogg is also stainless steel. And there is only about 20 pounds difference in the two. I hope you all can help, I need to decide by monday morning when I go pick up the money. Thanks guys.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I would say look at all your options carefully.

For example you can get a Snoway 22 7'6" that weighs 285# and a Blade Height of 22"
Blizzrd 7'6" is 465# and a Blade Hieght of 29" a 6'8" is 365# with a Blade Height of 21.5"
The Meyer Drive Pro 6'8" is 375# with a Blade eight of 22.5"
The Snow dogg MD 6'8" and MD 7'6" both have Blade Heights of 24" and weigh 380# and 400# respectively.

For Smaller Trucks, Snoway really is the way with the Down Pressure. I think you'll notice alot less wear and tear on your front end. I think you'll be much happier then the alternatives you are looking at. Timbrens will deffinitly help no matter which plow you buy.

Thats my quick analysis of what plows to put on.


----------



## mercer_me

You realy should look into Fisher they make an exelent plow JMO.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

The Fisher Homesteader in 6'8" is about 250#s, but they dont publish that info (or I didn't find it) and the 7'6" is still going to be more, but how much more. Don't get me wrong, if the 7'6" came in under 300#s, I'd recommend it with the snoway. But then I'd compare prices, warranties, etc.


----------



## SHunter080703

I am looking to get the Snoway 22


----------

